# Very Strong Odor



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a strong odor exhaust. It's been like this since last year. I bought a custom y-pipe, cat, magnaflow muffler and a pop up filter. I took my car to meineke to install the exhuast. They also installed a pipe straight from the cat to the muffler and new manifold gaskets front and rear. I need to know what's causing this strong odor. It's gets worse in the hotter months.


Thanks.......


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

might just be carbon built up in the engine... try runnin a can of B12 through a tank or two of gas and/or pick up some seafoam to help clean out everything... just a warning... with the seafoam, your car will smoke like crazy for a day or so.


----------



## furious max (Mar 4, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> might just be carbon built up in the engine... try runnin a can of B12 through a tank or two of gas and/or pick up some seafoam to help clean out everything... just a warning... with the seafoam, your car will smoke like crazy for a day or so.


Would that mess up my engine?


----------



## Armor01 (Mar 4, 2004)

CAn you hear an exhaust leak? Check for leaks at all the exhaust joints. If there is a leak in the pipes you should see a tell tale sign of black soot(?) at the joints.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

furious max said:


> Would that mess up my engine?


 it would basically make it run like pure a$$...


----------



## Ltrain (Dec 14, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> it would basically make it run like pure a$$...


If it smells like sulfur (rotten eggs) then it may be your cat. MEEEOW!!! Unbolt it and take a look inside.

-Linus


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I dunno, stop eating beans on the way to work?


I guess it depends on what it smells like. you could be burning any kind of fluid, and they all stink...


----------

